

URI Prefix Middleware for Clojure Ring - astine
http://theatticlight.net/posts/A-url-prefix-for-Ring/

======
gphil
I watched a talk posted here a while back that also explains how Ring
middleware works pretty well, and I'd recommend some of the other parts of the
talk to Clojure web developers as well:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2971919>

